# Offseason Outline: Houston Rockets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *• How can the Rockets improve this offseason? Through free agency? The draft? Trade?*
> 
> The trade options will be there for a team with so many young pieces, and the Rockets are also set up to work the free-agent market because of their cap flexibility. (Houston does not have a first-round pick.) The Rockets will be suitors for the likes of Dwight Howard and Josh Smith, though they would have to do some minor maneuvering with nonguaranteed contracts and smaller assets to create the space necessary to sign Howard. That much should prove relatively simple if Morey can indeed coax the star center to come to Houston, but early reports point to Howard’s remaining with the Lakers. Howard’s incumbent team will be able to offer him the most while satisfying many of the extracurriculars (prestige franchise, Los Angeles in general, massive candy shops to satisfy his sweet tooth) likely to be on his agenda. The Rockets are hardly the favorite despite being a great basketball fit.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/05/07/houston-rockets-offseason/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Darryl Morey has managed to turn Houston from a free agent no-fly zone into an attractive destination in one year. That's practically amazing. Hats off. Can't wait to see what he accomplishes next.


----------

